# Relabeling help



## tase (Sep 28, 2014)

When I relabel shirts, what part of the tag do I have to keep on? Is it the wash instructions part or just the part that says made in usa? I have a gildan shirt but on the front side of the tag it says gildan and on the back side of the tag it has the wash instructions. So I'm wondering what do I do if I want the wash instructions but not the gildan name there.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

I always leave that tag on. I just label mine with a transfer behind the neck area under that tag. Mine just has my logo and info. I leave the manufacture's tag on with the size, washing instructions and place of origin.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tase said:


> So I'm wondering what do I do if I want the wash instructions but not the gildan name there.


Remove the entire label and replace it with your own that includes washing instructions, and everything else you're required to have.


----------



## britmcloughlin (Jan 4, 2016)

What is the fastest way to remove the label?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

britmcloughlin said:


> What is the fastest way to remove the label?


What brand shirt are you using. Many shirts now come with tear-away labels.


----------



## britmcloughlin (Jan 4, 2016)

splathead said:


> What brand shirt are you using. Many shirts now come with tear-away labels.


I use American Apparel and Kavio. Kids sizes. I know they offer relabeling but I was thinking I would like to do it my self and I found it too time consuming to use a seam ripper to get the tag out plus it left the threads loose. I was thinking about heat pressing my logo and wash instructions on the inside and have no tag hanging inside.


----------



## RheesSnow (Oct 13, 2015)

We sometimes remove the label completely and print them on the inside but the best way to remove the label is but getting a seam ripper. Alternatively, as mentioned above, most Tee brands come with tear-away labels (I know Gildan do) so you should just be able to pull the label away.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We don't remove the label on American Apparel shirts. Their perceived value is too great, especially when they sell for almost $20 in the AA store. Keep the AA label in, it will add value in your customers' mind. You can also press your logo under the tag.

but if you have to remove them, here is a video showing how. Note she is cutting the label almost entirely off, leaving a few strands of label so she can pull and remove the entire label, including the piece under the neck tape. 

youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0


----------

